# Ft. Pickens Reds



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Had a great time camping at Pickens. Didn't run in to any camping Nazis. First night red fishing I only managed to catch a 42 1/2 incher. Next night I caught a 37, a 39, a 41. a 43 1/2, and a 45 incher! This is a bad cell phone pic of the 45. Better pics are coming.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Now that is a big red! If you were over here in AL, you could have kept that oversizer.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice, those bulls are really running now.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

wo nice. I thought you could keep one torphy in fl? or is that just with black drum?


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome! Looks like it's time to get out at night! Nice fish!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Florida is 18-27, 2 bag...NO OVERSIZED...


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

What'd you catch that beast on?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Trophy Fish*



devndeb said:


> Florida is 18-27, 2 bag...NO OVERSIZED...


I often wonder what people would do with those 'Bull' Redfish. The Blackened Redfish Craze has subsided somewhat.

The 'slots'(Puppies) are the better eating.

When I was young, whenever that was, we would drive out to Alabama Point, camp, and fish for Bull Reds. We would release all but one which we would take home, chop into two and put a half under each of Mama's Rose Bushes. She always had pretty roses. Ah...sweet memories!! C2


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

cablechris said:


> wo nice. I thought you could keep one torphy in fl? or is that just with black drum?


i pritty shur you are not aloud too keep the drum over 24" or under 14''. and when they are over 24" they tast bad.(so iv herd) please corect me if i am wrong


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

they are no good to eat, but you are allowed to keep one oversized black drum per person per day... if you catch one, do youself a favor and just take a picture and throw him back... lol


----------

